# Did I get a bad copy of the 100-400mm L IS II?



## MikeT (Mar 2, 2015)

This past weekend I got my new 100-400mm L IS II and immediately shot off a round of photos to check it. I notice that there is CA at 100mm (both green and purple), visible only when viewing at 1:1 or 2:1 (very visible). The CA occurs at any aperture at 100mm, but not at 200mm+. My 70-200mm L IS II does not show CA at any length. Did I get a lens that is, perhaps, poorly aligned, or is this simply an unrealistic expectation of pixel-peeping perfection? I realize that this can be easily fixed in PP, but if the lens is out of alignment, I would prefer to get one that is better.

Thanks for any help...

Mike


----------



## AlanF (Mar 2, 2015)

Go to
http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/896-canon100400f4556is2?start=1
and you will see that there is CA at 100mm but insignificant at longer f.

Nothing unusual about your lens. Go and enjoy it!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 2, 2015)

CA's are generally not a issue, but with the Nikon 24-70 f/2.8G I had, I could not completely eliminate them using Lightroom. Then, I looked at the review sites and saw that everyone had found them. DXO apparently doesn't figure it into their secret formula for a score, so it must be OK.

I did not buy a 100-400mm L MK II to use at 100mm, mine is going to stay on 400mm, and my 1.4X TC stayed on it almost from day 1. I forgot it was there, the lens performed quite well with it in place and one day a few weeks later, I noticed it was still there and removed it. It seems like I can't get a long enough focal length for small birds.


----------



## MikeT (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks, guys, for the assurances. I really didn't want to have to send it back... This lens is SHARP!

Mike


----------



## SPL (Mar 5, 2015)

Anyone have any idea when the 100-400 II will be in stock again at B&H or Adorama?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 6, 2015)

SPL said:


> Anyone have any idea when the 100-400 II will be in stock again at B&H or Adorama?



Call them and ask. 

BTW You can order one from Canada for considerably less if you need it right away. The price in US dollars runs around 80% of the Canadian dollar right now, or around $1920.


http://www.cameracanada.com/enet-cart/product.asp?pid=9524B002


----------



## SPL (Mar 6, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> SPL said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have any idea when the 100-400 II will be in stock again at B&H or Adorama?
> ...


Hey thanks Mr. S! Cool!


----------



## bholliman (Mar 6, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> BTW You can order one from Canada for considerably less if you need it right away. The price in US dollars runs around 80% of the Canadian dollar right now, or around $1920.
> 
> 
> http://www.cameracanada.com/enet-cart/product.asp?pid=9524B002


 
Any duties apply for shipping to the US? Any idea of shipping cost?

Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 6, 2015)

bholliman said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > BTW You can order one from Canada for considerably less if you need it right away. The price in US dollars runs around 80% of the Canadian dollar right now, or around $1920.
> ...



Ask. Whatever the cost, if any, its not going to be $280.


----------



## MikeT (Mar 6, 2015)

I can confirm Mt. Spokane's post, and add no postage, no duty...


----------



## R1-7D (Mar 6, 2015)

bholliman said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > BTW You can order one from Canada for considerably less if you need it right away. The price in US dollars runs around 80% of the Canadian dollar right now, or around $1920.
> ...



Under our free trade agreement there should be no duty on camera equipment. It's one of the few things about the agreement that actually benefits consumers. 

There will still be state taxes. Shipping will probably be reasonable too. 

I HIGHLY a recommend ordering from The Camera Store if you order from Canada. The level of service from them is simply amazing.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Mar 11, 2015)

R1-7D said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Will it come with a USA warranty card? Not thrilled with the 7 day return policy.


----------

